# Wie richte ich Email-server unter Arktur 5.1 ein? Bin verzweifelt, weil Projektarbeit



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

Hallo Linuxleute,

ich brauche Hilfe was mein Abschlussprojekt betrifft und ich bin hier schon fast am durchdrehen....

Ich habe den Arktur-Schulserver Version 5.1 installiert und ihn bis jetzt soweit konfiguriert:

- Servername: Arktur.schule.local (Domaine)
- Netzwerkkarte für lokales Netz: 192.168.0.1 (eth0)
- Internetzugang des Servers über 2. NIC eingerichtet:192.168.101.133 (eth1)
- Nameserver:192.168.101.1 (gleichzeitig router zum Internet und firewall)
- Internet vom Server ist eingerichtet und kann sich verbinden
- Testclient Windows XP: 192.168.0.133
                                       GW: 192.168.0.1
                                       NS:192.168.101.1
- am Linuxserver den Befehl:
   # iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
   # echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
- am Server noch in die resolve.conf den Nameserver 192.168.101.1 eintragen
- danach kann ich vom client über server (router) ins Internet....
- Am client proxy nutzen: 192.168.0.1/8080
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bis hier hin ist alles klar soweit, nur ist das nicht alles.... :-(

ich habe Probleme beim einrichten des Mailverkehrs
wenn ich am client das webinterface des servers öffne, 192.168.0.1, dann habe ich n link zu email...., wenn ich diesen anklicke, bekomme ich die Meldung:

*Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /webmail/ on this server.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apache/1.3.41 Server at 192.168.0.1 Port 80*

Ich bin wirklich in ner zwickmühle hab keinen Plan wo ich ansetzen soll....
Hier in der Firma sind alle beschäfftigt und benötige einfach n tip oder mehrere um diese emailgeschichte auf die reihe zubekommen.
Ich will einfach, dass die benutzer lokal mails senden können und auch ihre mails nach hause, also auf eine externe emailadresse umleiten können....

kann mir jemand dabei helfen wie ich das realisiere?

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand bei mir!

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

Hi.

Was für eine Webmail Software hast du installiert? Wie?

Wie sind die Zugriffsrechte des $DocumentRoot/webmail Verzeichnisses?

Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

e, wie bekomme ich raus welche webmailsoftware installiert ist?
sendmail meinst du sicher nicht oder.....?
Hatte schonmal die Version 3.6 von Arktur installiert und genau so eingerichtet....und als ich da den link email angeklickt hatte kam ich zu einer login-maske von squirrel-mail....
hab aber wieder 5.1 installiert, weil es bei der 3.6er probleme mit der internetverbindung gab....


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> e, wie bekomme ich raus welche webmailsoftware installiert ist?
> sendmail meinst du sicher nicht oder.....?


Nein. Schau mal hier: http://arktur.de/Wiki/index.php?title=Zusatzprogramme:Webmail \edit: und hier http://arktur.de/FAQ/content/17/13/de/webmail.html


bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> hab aber wieder 5.1 installiert, weil es bei der 3.6er probleme mit der internetverbindung gab....


Wie sind die Zugriffsrechte des $DocumentRoot/webmail Verzeichnisses? 

\edit: ein Blick in die Log Datei des Apache wär sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt...

Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

zugriffsrechte:   drwxr-x---


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> zugriffsrechte:   drwxr-x---


Für wen? Wer ist Owner, Group?


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

drwxr-x---  2 wwwrun www   4096 2009-08-06 14:48 DocumentRoot/


hab mich grad als www in der domain angemeldet und bekomme die selbe meldung:

wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe....

habe gerade im browser direkt "192.168.0.1/Squirrel" eingegeben und siehe da, da komme ich zur loginmaske, kann mich aber nicht anmelden, weil :    Fehler beim Verbinden mit dem IMAP-Server: localhost.
111 : Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> drwxr-x---  2 wwwrun www   4096 2009-08-06 14:48 DocumentRoot/


Nicht DocumentRoot, sondern DocumentRoot/webmail war gefragt.


bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> habe gerade im browser direkt "192.168.0.1/Squirrel" eingegeben und siehe da, da komme ich zur loginmaske, kann mich aber nicht anmelden, weil :    Fehler beim Verbinden mit dem IMAP-Server: localhost.
> 111 : Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt


Und du hast Squirrelmail ganz bestimmt konfiguriert, wie in der FAQ zu lesen ist? ;-]


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

ups, DocumentRoot ist leer..................
und eingerichtet habe ich es noch nicht.....

oh man ich steig da nicht durch....

kannst mir helfen bei der config?


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst mir helfen bei der config?


Dann schreib was du gemacht bzw. eingegeben hast und dementsprechend was die Ausgabe war.


----------



## Navy (7. August 2009)

Unter welchem User-Kontext läuft Dein apache? Das sollte in der apache.conf unter "User" stehen.

Dann wäre die Listing-Ausgabe vom Web-Verzeichnis hilfreich:
	
	
	



```
ls -ld /PATH/TO/HTML/FILES
```

Den Pfad bitte entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

oh man ich glaub ich bin am , habe völligen blackout.....

kannst du das bitte nochmal erklären, wo die apache.conf genau liegt und was ich mit dem anderen komando mache...

gruss


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

@deepstroath

welche infos sind wichtig in der config von squirrel?


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> welche infos sind wichtig in der config von squirrel?


Im Zweifel alles. (einfach als .txt anhängen)

Du hast aber schon den Eintrag in der FAQ gelesen und rufst das configure Skript auf, oder? Warum läßt du dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen? 

\edit: zum Beitrag von Navi siehe http://arktur.de/FAQ/content/25/94/de/wo-liegt-documentroot.html


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

SquirrelMail Configuration : Read: config.php (1.4.0)
---------------------------------------------------------
Organization Preferences
1.  Organization Name      : schule
2.  Organization Logo      : ../images/sm_logo.png
3.  Org. Logo Width/Height : (308/111)
4.  Organization Title     : SquirrelMail $version
5.  Signout Page           :
6.  Top Frame              : _top
7.  Provider link          : *http://www.squirrelmail.org/*
8.  Provider name          : SquirrelMail

R   Return to Main Menu
C   Turn color on
S   Save data
Q   Quit

Command >>


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

ich versteh einfach nicht, ich möchte doch erstmal nur emails lokal verschicken und empfangen, das heißt ja trotzdem, dass ich mich anmelden muss an der maske,
wieso bekomme ich dann den verbindungsfehler...?


----------



## Navy (7. August 2009)

Weil Dein Webserver wahrscheinlich keine Leseberechtigungen im Verzeichnis hat.

Die Ausgabe von dem oben genannten Befehl in der Kommandozeile würde helfen, da man daran grob sehen kann wer welche Rechte hat.

in der Kommandozeile kannst Du über 
	
	
	



```
find / -name apache.conf -type f
```
 die Datei suchen und dann über 
	
	
	



```
grep -i user $ERGEBNIS
```
 nach dem Apache-User filtern.


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> ich versteh einfach nicht, ich möchte doch erstmal nur emails lokal verschicken und empfangen, das heißt ja trotzdem, dass ich mich anmelden muss an der maske,
> wieso bekomme ich dann den verbindungsfehler...?


Weil offenbar kein IMAP Server auf deinem Rechner läuft bzw. squirrelmail falsch konfiguiert ist.

Hast du denn mal http://dein.rechner/squirrel/src/configtest.php aufgerufen? Wie war die Ausgabe?

Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  69 2006-02-25 12:26 apache.conf


und


SquirrelMail configtest

This script will try to check some aspects of your SquirrelMail configuration and point you to errors whereever it can find them. You need to go run conf.pl in the config/ directory first before you run this script.

SquirrelMail version:	1.4.17
Config file version:	1.4.0
Config file last modified:	07 August 2009 14:40:37
Checking PHP configuration...
    PHP version 5.2.10 OK.
    display_errors:
    error_reporting: 6143
    variables_order OK: GPCS.
    PHP extensions OK. Dynamic loading is enabled.

    ERROR: You have configured PHP not to allow short tags (short_open_tag=off). This shouldn't be a problem with SquirrelMail or any plugin coded coded according to the SquirrelMail Coding Guidelines, but if you experience problems with PHP code being displayed in some of the pages and changing setting to "on" solves the problem, please file a bug report against the failing plugin. The correct contact information is most likely to be found in the plugin documentation.
Checking paths...
    Data dir OK.
    Attachment dir OK.
    Plugins OK.
    Themes OK.
    Default language OK.
    Base URL detected as: http://arktur.schule.local/squirrel/src (location base autodetected)
Checking outgoing mail service....
    sendmail OK
Checking IMAP service....

    ERROR: Error connecting to IMAP server "Arktur.schule.local:143".Server error: (111) Connection refused


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

wie bekomm ich denn imap zum laufen....?


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

bobbydigital hat gesagt.:


> wie bekomm ich denn imap zum laufen....?


Unter Slackware soll das wohl so funktionieren:

```
/etc/rc.d/rc.imap start
```
Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

find ich nicht bei mir unter diesem pfad....
hab auch gesucht mit ...find / -name rc.imap -type f


----------



## deepthroat (7. August 2009)

Laut Doku (http://arktur.shuttle.de/doc/ods-v5.2/kap71.htm) liegen die Skripte in /etc/init.d.

Laut Doku (http://arktur.shuttle.de/doc/ods-v5.2/kap61.htm) ist IlohaMail das Standard-Webmail Programm. Probier das.

Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (7. August 2009)

IlohaMail  hab ich auch ausprobiert....

hab irgendwie probleme mit imap....

ich bin fertig, sitze seit tagen an dieser sch****....
aber danke für euer bemühen


----------



## bobbydigital (13. August 2009)

hallo, hat keiner mehr n lösungsansatz für das Problem, sonst müsst ich es einfach auslassen und halt so tun als wenn ich es realisiert hätte.


----------



## deepthroat (13. August 2009)

Was ist die Ausgabe von 
	
	
	



```
netstat -tl | grep -i imap
```


----------



## bobbydigital (13. August 2009)

da bekomm ich gar keine ausgabe zurück....


```
Arktur:~ # netstat -tl | grep -i imap
Arktur:~ # netstat -tl | grep -i imap
Arktur:~ #
```


----------



## deepthroat (13. August 2009)

Aha, dann läuft der IMAP server nicht.

Hast du denn mal in /etc/init.d geschaut ob dort ein imap Skript ist mit welchem du den IMAP Server starten kannst?


----------



## bobbydigital (13. August 2009)

unter dem verzeichnis finde ich keinerlei imap-zeugs.....


----------



## deepthroat (13. August 2009)

Weißt du denn wenigstens welches Paketmanagementsystem das von dir genutzte Arktur verwendet (.deb, .rpm, tar.gz oder ...)?

Dann versuch mal einen IMAP Server zu installieren (dovecot, uw-imap oder cyrus-imap).

Gruß


----------



## bobbydigital (13. August 2009)

wie bekomme ich heraus welches paketmanagement meine version unterstützt?


----------



## zeroize (13. August 2009)

Irgendetwas musst du bei der Installation falsch gemacht haben - ich habe mir gerade die Doku ein bisschen durchgelesen - ein Mailserver ist nach Installation vorinstalliert.
Probier mal mit dem Programm "sysadm" den Dienst zu starten oder mit dem Config-File etc/rc.config rumzuspielen.

Update:
Ansonsten steht unter http://arktur.de/FAQ/content/17/13/de/webmail.html?highlight=mail wie man Die Webmailgeschichte einrichtet.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (13. August 2009)

@bobbydigital: Bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Rechtschreibung, wie es in unserer Netiquette, Punkt 15 erwünscht ist. Vielen Dank.

LG


----------

